# Bio media



## Flip (Jun 17, 2013)

I can't remember if it was here or not but I recall someone using coffee stirrer straws in place of bioballs. Has anyone heard of this or tried it. I was was just wondering of the outcome or would it be better just to use the bioballs. It seems to me that there would be more surface area with the straws.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

The bacteria like/need a coarse/porous surface which to them is like canyons which they can colonize.
I use one of these in each one of my tank filters.
Seachem Matrix Bio-Media Aquarium Filter Bio Media
Hagen Fluval Pre-Filter Media 750 grams Aquarium Filter Bio Media
I DIY the container (filter) for these to go in. But I use the media which works best for the media. Both of those work good and
I don't really know if there is a "best" kind.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I use sponges as my bio media in all my tanks.They are easy to rinse in tank water when necessary and much cheaper.Although we all want nitrates(as opposed to ammonia and nitrites) , in all reality most bio medis becomes a nitrate factory(high nitrates require water changes also).I get nitrates like everyone else but do believe they are lower than when I used bio balls,bio wheels and the like.


----------



## dbull (Apr 15, 2011)

Well , you could do what I do use both, Sponges and bio midia


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

That's why whenever you visit a professional breeder setup all you see are sponge filters and frequent water changes.


----------



## dbull (Apr 15, 2011)

Last input on this. Sponges are also more cost effective and easy to rinse out in old aquarium water.


----------



## Flip (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks for the replies and insite on this. Strike the idea of using coffee stirrers and go with what is tried and true.


----------

